
Selecting the optimal programming language - markokocic
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/wa-optimal/
======
arkitaip
There's nothing wrong with using a programming based on some factors but the
author never explains why these factors matters. Sure, they might seem
intuitively right but how can we know that they are really relevant?

By the way, Listing 5 is why I love Python: not only does it have far fewer
LOC, but it's actually more readable then the other examples, especially with
Java, where there's just so much scaffolding going on.

